
Lyft Is Doubling Its Fleet Of Drivers And Readying An Android App - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/25/lyft-san-francisco-launch/
======
thoughtpeddler
What's the difference between Lyft and Sidecar: <http://www.side.cr/>

